# Cow Coughing Question



## BJ (Aug 8, 2004)

We have at least one cow in our small herd that is coughing. It seems to be just after they have eaten their breeder cubes. We have not yet identified which cow as it seems she only coughs when we are not looking. So our first task is to find out who it is that has a cough to see if she has any other symptoms.

We wonder if it is she is eating the cubes too fast or the hay is dusty...we just don't know. We have never had one do this before. We have had so much really cold rain lately that we wonder if one cought cold??? Is that possible?? 

We are looking for suggestions as to what to look for and what to do. :help:


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

BJ said:


> We have at least one cow in our small herd that is coughing. It seems to be just after they have eaten their breeder cubes. We have not yet identified which cow as it seems she only coughs when we are not looking. So our first task is to find out who it is that has a cough to see if she has any other symptoms.
> 
> We wonder if it is she is eating the cubes too fast or the hay is dusty...we just don't know. We have never had one do this before. We have had so much really cold rain lately that we wonder if one cought cold??? Is that possible??
> 
> We are looking for suggestions as to what to look for and what to do. :help:


Yeap cold wet weather will cause pneumonia in cattle. We see alot of it here in wiscosnin in the spring and fall due to the temp swings and wet weather.
Do you feed a grain of any sort to the cattle? If so you should be able to get a crumble to top dress or mix in the feed call 700sg crumbles. It contains sulfamethazine. This will help with the cough and ward off any majior pneumonia problems. Most local feed mills should have this ot even TSC might.

Bob


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

An occasional cough isn't likely a problem. Identify the cougher and make sure she looks healthy otherwise. Some cows react to dust in the feed or hay or even in the air in dry dusty conditions. If she isn't eating well, looks dull and droopy, then I would worry about pneumonia and treat accordingly.


----------

